# AZ PE RESULTS



## boo (Dec 29, 2010)

i think we will get it today or tomorrow


----------



## AZCIVIL (Dec 29, 2010)

boo said:


> i think we will get it today or tomorrow


I think so also. I recieved my FE results last year via email directly from NCEES and we were some of the first notified...... :bananadoggywow:


----------

